# 1920’s Airflow Tricycle - Original Blue



## cr250mark (Feb 24, 2020)

1920’s Airflow Tricycle.- Unique and Cool design 
Here I am at this same crossroad with this trike as I have been with many other s 
Garton - is my best guess ( bars and step design)
American National - 2nd possibility.  

body is similar to sky skipper. 
original kinda of metallic blue paint with white Pins.
Nice rubber 
Tear drop pedals 

Posting these pictures as reference for others who may come across one in their travels.
Either complete to determine better idea of manufacturer or less complete to see what you may be missing.

Enjoy.

mark


----------



## 1motime (Feb 24, 2020)

That is a great trike!  Nice clean streamline design.  That fork if built for sidewalk battle.  12" wheel?  It's a beauty!


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 24, 2020)

Good eye on fork 
Crazy heavy duty - shrood cut. 
early And cool


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 25, 2020)

This is an interesting tricycle! My first guess would be Garton also. The handlebar design and straight front folk are two features I've seen on many older Garton tricycle models over the years. The rear step plate design is a new one to me.

Dave


----------



## AMF Rocketeer (Mar 2, 2020)

cool trike


----------



## Juan G (Mar 9, 2020)

Awesome trike, is it for sale?


----------

